

Family Tree of Languages Has Roots in Anatolia, Biologists Say - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/24/science/indo-european-languages-originated-in-anatolia-analysis-suggests.html

======
A1kmm
I think this is a good example of ideas from one discipline (phylogenetic
reconstruction of the relationships between species) being applied to a
different area, with all the common features - including resistance from the
existing community who are used to subjective reasoning over modern
statistical inference techniques.

